
Apple’s ‘Ping’ Social Network Is Already Too Big to Fail - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/09/apples-ping-social-music-network-is-already-too-big-to-fail/
======
konad
> If Ping tells you that all your friends are buying and listening to the new
> Ceelo single, you might be more likely to snap it up yourself.

Or rather, I'd be more likely to ask them for a copy and buy nothing /
something else.

